# kézre esik



## KennyHun

Sziasztok,

Valaki tudja, hogy erre van-e valami bevett kifejezés "külföldiül"?  (Nyilván ez a magyar fórum, úgyhogy max. angol nyelvű válaszra számíthatok, bár a francia is érdekelne.)

Pl.

Az angol billentyűzetkiosztás nekem jobban kézre esik.
vagy
Ha így fordítod a kezedet, nem esik kézre. (Anyuka amikor vágja a kisgyerek körmét.)

(átvitt értelemben is van: A német után az angol jobban kézre esik. - olvastam valahol, mondjuk én nem feltétlenül használnám ilyen értelemben)

Csak arra tudok gondolni, hogy mindkét példamondatnál átfogalmazni, vagy valami banálisabbat használni helyette (I have an easier time using the English layout. / If you turn your hand that way, it makes it harder for me to cut/clip your nails.)

Előre is köszönöm az ötleteket!


----------



## Zsanna

Szia KennyHun és üdv a fórumon!

Első megközelítésre nekem sem jut eszembe semmilyen egy szavas megfelelő se franciában, se angolban (de olaszul sem).
Az biztos, hogy pl. a "handy" az angolban teljesen használhatatlan lenne, mert más a jelentésárnyalata (=pl. hasznos), a franciában a "tomber sous la main" (= pl. "a keze ügyébe esik") lenne szintén egy közeli, csábító lehetőség, de hiába.

Úgyhogy szerintem is marad a körülírás más módon (ami változhat az adott mondat szerint még ugyanazon a nyelven belül is, ami megint csak arra utal, hogy nincs egyetlen, jól bevált, használható recept a fordításra):

I find it easier to use/I am more comfortable with an English keyboard.
Je me sens plus à l'aise avec le clavier anglais.

If you turn your hand like that, I can't cut your nails (easily). (Habár szerintem ez egy tipikus magyar megközelítése a problémának, tehát egy eredeti angol beszélő spontán módon valószínűleg eleve másképp fogalmazna.)
Si tu tournes ta main comme cela, je ne peux pas couper tes ongles. / (Vagy egyszerűen Ce n'est pas bon/(Comme ça) Je peux pas..., tourne la main (STP)!


----------



## Zsanna

És az olasz: látom, hogy a SZTAKI szótár (itt) megadja a "nem esik kézre" kifejezéshez ezt: _esssere/trovarsi fuori mano_, de szerintem ez is lehet félrevezető nagyon könnyen, mert az olasz kifejezésben a fizikai távolság dominál, nem pedig a valami elvégzésének a "kényelmes/alkalmas" volta.


----------



## KennyHun

Az olasz SZTAKI-nak nem nagyon szoktam hinni, sokszor badarságnak tűnő dolgot ad meg vagy valami marginálisan kapcsolódó kifejezést. Az észrevételekért pedig egy nagy köszönet!


----------



## Encolpius

nem ismertem ezt a kifejezést, tehát meg kellett néznem szótárban

kezére esik
1. (tárgy, eszköz) olyan helyzetben van, hogy jól tud vele bánni
2. (vmely művelet) a tárgy állása, helyzete folytán könnyen végezhető számára
3. (vminek az elvégzése) a körülmények folytán könnyen, jól sikerülhet neki


----------



## KennyHun

1 és 2, de főleg az első...a 3. jelentésben nem használnám, nem tudom miért


----------



## tomtombp

Talán szóba jöhet az ergonomic, bár az kicsit több annál, minthogy csak jól kézreesik.


----------



## Zsanna

A jó szövegkörnyezetben (pl. ipari, marketing, mérnöki stb.) tökéletes , csak azokban a példákban nem, amiket KennyHun hozott fel.


----------



## KennyHun

Igen, érdekes lenne magyarázni költözéskor Jimmynek (az első angolszász becenév, ami eszembe jutott), hogy "can't go on carrying this night table, it's not ergonomic" (jó ez már megint új kontextus, itt pl. can't get a purchase/grip vagy valami hasonló megoldaná a problémát) . De nyilván a Zsanna által említett szövegkörnyezetekben működne.


----------



## francisgranada

Én a "kézre ésik" kifejezést nem igazán ismerem. Azért mondom, hogy "nem igazán", mert lehet, hogy már találkoztam vele, de biztos nem használom és egy kissé szokatlanul is hangzik nekem.


Zsanna said:


> És az olasz: látom, hogy a SZTAKI szótár (itt) megadja a "nem esik kézre" kifejezéshez ezt: _esssere/trovarsi fuori mano_, ... az olasz kifejezésben a fizikai távolság dominál.


 Igen, bár véleményem szerint nem annyira a távolság a mérvadó, mint az hogy "félreesik", "nem könnyen elérhető" ... Summa summarum,  a lényeg az, hogy a "fuori mano" szerintem se a magyar "nem esik kézre" megfelelője.


----------



## KennyHun

Mindig meglep, amikor a mi kis nyelvünkről is kiderül, hogy mennyire függ a használata a beszélő korától és attól, hogy hova valósi.  De szerintem felüdítő. Mindenesetre számomra teljesen természetes és mindennapos kifejezésről van szó.


----------



## tomtombp

KennyHun said:


> Mindig meglep, amikor a mi kis nyelvünkről is kiderül, hogy mennyire függ a használata a beszélő korától és attól, hogy hova valósi.  De szerintem felüdítő. Mindenesetre számomra teljesen természetes és mindennapos kifejezésről van szó.


Haha, számomra is. Mintha két külön nyelvet beszélő magyar csoport lenne, mint az angol fórumon az Amik és a Britek...


----------

